# missed pill help!



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

sorry i didnt know where else to put this and i cant find the answer anywhere, i take the pill, marvelon and i normally take the whole pack the take the next straight away missing periods but i noticed on saturday that it said i was on friday, i had three days left until the end of the pack when i should have only had 2, so somewhere, god knows when, i have missed a pill, it could have been more than a week ago for all i know, now i dont know what to do, i started my new pack last night but still have the missed one in the old pack, i didnt know wether to double up or not because i didnt know if i could do that when i had been taking them normally, non the wiser to the fact i had missed one whenever it was, so i didnt want to take the extra one because that would like be taking 3 in 24 hours wouldnt it? if i take them at 9pm every night i really dont know what to do, help


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

When you miss one you should double up the next day.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah but i must have missed it ages ago so now is it too late to double up?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you don't have any idea where you missed it I wouldn't do anything other than take them on schedule now.If you've been on track for several days with regular pill taking, any issues from missing a day are already long past. If you could be pregnant (had sex in the time frame of the missed pills) you might want to do a home test to double check. It may not be good for the baby to keep taking the pills if you became pregnant when you missed a few days, and when you do the continuous thing you wouldn't have the missed period to let you know.K.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

oh okay thank you. well it has to have been on this pack im on now that i missed one so if i did get pregnant it wouldnt show up yet anyway would it?also there isnt like more risk of an ectopic pregnancy that way i hope?just my sister just had one so im like paranoid :/


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I couldn't tell if you were doing one pack at a time or continuous for several packs in a row.If you missed last pack and did the week off for period (although I would have probably missed it by starting back on the same day I usually did). then there isn't much risk as that was last cycle and this is this cycle.If the missed pill is a ways back it won't make any differnece now and as long as you've been consistant for the last week or so you should be fine. I don't think getting pregnant on the pill ups the risk for ectopic pregnancy. Most the people I know that got pregnant on the pill have healthy babies. If you miss a period on your week off you don't want to start the next pack without checking in. Most of the issues would be from something like a baby boy getting too much estrogen anyway (and that is later on in pregnancy which is why if you had another couple of months before you took a break I might be worried), not where the baby implants.K.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

phew. well i usually take 3 packs one after another then have a period. I was on my first pack after i had just had my last period, which actually was a weierd one, my IBS (i think) was really bad and it never usually is, plus it was just more painful and different overall.i didnt know about the ectopic thing, i was just paranpid because of my sister jsut having to have her left tube out and i know she is really bad with taking her pill, missing them, taking morning after pill and at different times so i associated it with that.thank youuu


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Tubal pregancies are just flukes, nothing can be done to prevent them, nothing you do can cause them.


----------

